# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column: Actief zitten

## peteroomens

Lang voordat artsen, biomechanici, ergonomen en andere deskundigen zich met het zitten gingen bezighouden, had de mens al uitgevonden hoe te zitten: de squatpositie.

Dit was én is voor minstens de helft van de wereldbevolking nog steeds de manier om te zitten, ontlasten en baren.
Zo gingen ook wij tot ver in de negentiende eeuw nog naar het toilet en zelfs nu, in de 21ste eeuw vind je her en der in Frankrijk nog toiletten waar je zo moet ontlasten

Deze natuurlijke houding leent zich echter niet om achter een bureau, in een school- of in een collegebank te zitten. Ook in de auto, trein of vliegtuig is dit niet bepaald handig. Waarom dan dit voorbeeld?
Kijk eens goed naar bovenstaand plaatje. Bent u lenig, probeer ook eens zo te zitten wel de voeten plat op de grond. Lukt dat niet, doe het dan geleund tegen een gladde deur of kast. Wat u in ieder geval zult merken is dat uw rug van bekken tot schouders bol wordt en misschien ook dat uw bekken relatief achterover kantelt. Ga vervolgens op een willekeurige bureau- of eetkamerstoel zitten en probeer daarin met een bolle rug te zitten. Dat voelt niet prettig, bijvoorbeeld niet in de maag- en/of buikstreek, en dus gaat u automatisch rechtop zitten. Zo wordt het trouwens ook aangeleerd en zo lijkt het logisch. Alleen . . . u houdt dat niet vol. Dus zoekt u een lendensteun; die uiteindelijk ook niet bevalt.

Wat is nu het probleem? Waarom lukt de squathouding niet in een stoel? Simpel: de squathouding is gekoppeld aan een achterover gekanteld bekken. Het keurig rechtop zitten daarentegen aan een voorover gekanteld bekken. Hoe moet je dan zitten? Het antwoord is eigenlijk eenvoudig. Net zo als staan bewegen op de plaats is, geldt dit uiteindelijk ook voor zitten: 
*actief zitten.*

Actief zitten is zonder steun zitten op een stoel (kruk) die het bekken stabiliseert. Dat kán dus niet meer kantelen, niet voor- en niet achterover. De spieren van bekken naar rug, respectievelijk van bekken naar borst, zijn hierbij in balans, wat zorgt voor een goede doorbloeding, waarbij ook het ademen niet wordt belemmerd.
Probeer het maar eens, zorg echter wel dat de stoel blijft staan!
Peter.

----------


## Nora

Het is grappig, maar mijn zoontje van vijf zit altijd zo op de wcbril als hij poept. Hij vind het gewoon een fijne houding zegt hij. Zelf heb ik nooit mijn voeten op de grond kunnen houden als ik deze houding aannam.

----------

